# Make Installworld Fails after Building



## gvkv (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm trying to setup a skeleton file system as per Chapter 15 in the Handbook.  After successfully invoking


```
make buildworld
```

I then type


```
make installworld DESTDIR=/usr/jails/mroot
```

but after some parts of the world successfully install, I get the following error:


```
===> lib/libcom_err/doc (install)
install-info --quiet  --defsection="Programming & development tools."  --defentry="* libcom_err: (com_err).        A Common Error Description Library for UNIX."  com_err.info /usr/jails/mroot/usr/share/info/dir
/usr/jails/mroot/usr/share/info/dir: Is a directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libcom_err/doc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libcom_err.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

I've also tried


```
make buildworld -DNO_CLEAN
```

before trying to install but to no avail.  I'm in /usr/src and the target directory exists.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## crsd (Jun 30, 2010)

Try running `# rmdir /usr/jails/mroot/usr/share/info/dir` and `# make installworld DESTDIR=/usr/jails/mroot` again.
/usr/jails/mroot/usr/share/info/dir should actually be regular file, not directory.


----------

